
How rails has changed how I seek for a job - r11t
http://www.devchix.com/2009/12/10/how-rails-has-changed-how-i-seek-for-a-job/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Devchix+%28DevChix%29
======
russell
Seems like sound advice wherever you are. I have found that I need to start
following it.

